# First kiss!



## HarmonicOscillator (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm so happy! This past weekend, I got my first kiss. I had always been worried that this wasn't going to happen anytime in the near future (if at all.) It was a really big confidence booster for me, as it reassures me that a relationship isn't out of the question.

Would you guys say that your first kiss was a HUGE confidence booster?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:O

:grin2:


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Congrats! 

My first kiss was not at all a confidence booster. It was so awful omg so embarrassing lol. But my second kiss was amazing and I felt like the king of the world.

(sixteen in both, with dif people)


----------



## niconico (May 3, 2018)

Oh my goodness. YAY!!! Congrats ;D

My first kiss was not really how I dreamt it, but it was cute. I (without any shame) asked my boyfriend at the time to do it again right after the first one. I think that's when I found out that one of my top love languages is physical touch.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

No my kiss was from spin the bottle. It sucked. 😞 It lessened my confidence and the guy was a terrible kisser. Congrats thoughhh!


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats!
My first kiss wasn't any "real" kiss and I have alot of regrets about it since it was someone I thought I could only dream of kissing, for years. We just had a couple of really shy pecks on the mouth and then I looked away, embarrassed. Oh well, it was pretty cute at the time, I must admit. :b Two young people being all shy. We had fun walking around town and holding hands, at least.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

When I was 16 and had my first kiss I felt like a badass.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mine was nice but kinda rushed into it. Next kiss might not be until marriage or at least very serious relationship or engagement.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

aww well that's exciting!  mine was sweet, awkward but sweet. bumped teeth at first but he thought my teeth were adorable so it was fine. Got better after that.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

HarmonicOscillator said:


> I'm so happy! This past weekend, I got my first kiss. I had always been worried that this wasn't going to happen anytime in the near future (if at all.) It was a really big confidence booster for me, as it reassures me that a relationship isn't out of the question.
> 
> Would you guys say that your first kiss was a HUGE confidence booster?


My first kiss happened when I was a toddler so I don't remember it. (Possibly) Second kiss happened when I was 15 and it was gross; he had no idea how to kiss properly.

It didn't give me a "confidence boost". I'm not sure how it would've anyway since that type of stuff wasn't an interest of mine as a teenager (still isn't now, really). It just made me concerned all boys were useless at kissing when I kissed the next boy, and the boy after him, so I didn't want any part of it eventually.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Gratz.

I was 13 when I had mine, and I can't say it did much. I had more than enough confidence back then.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

That's brilliant! It's definitely a confidence booster. I had mine at 16 - was awful, but I hate kissing anyway.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

At this point I don't expect much.
I just hope I won't be too self conscious and I'll be able to enjoy it.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

I remember that my "friends" back then used to call me "Virgin Mouth" because I didn't kiss anyone until I was 15. So I went to a party with them and I kiss some random girl so all that mockery could end there... I would trade that first kiss with a random girl to one with someone I love, even if that took me 10 more years though. And no, it didn't give me a confidence boost.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

I was glad to get it over with, it was terribly anxiously executed... like @A Toxic Butterfly we kept bumping teeth but i guess newbie mouths don't have good depth perception.

The second and all the ones after were much better 

Congrats!


----------



## SANDRY (May 24, 2018)

It sure is wonderful! Definitely magical! Congratulations!

Don't rest your confidence on a kiss though. Allow your confidence to grow from your gifts. And cultivate positive friendships all-the-while. Romance is "necessary," but as the scientists say, it isn't "sufficient" for a full life.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Aww, that's so sweet. I'm glad you had a good experience! :yay

I wouldn't say my first kiss was a confidence booster. It was when I was 18 on my very first date. The date and the kiss were really bad. :no Even though it wasn't the best experience, I was still so happy they both finally happened.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I had sex right after my first kiss, so that wasn't my main focus (the sex was bad and no one had an orgasm). I do love kissing though. Didn't really get into kissing till I moved to South America. Latinos are real big on long make-out sessions, way more than Americans.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> Would you guys say that your first kiss was a HUGE confidence booster?


No it was pretty bad lol, but congrats.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My first kiss happened when I was drunk under age in a bar. I still haven't pieced it all together but my first recollection is I am making out with a girl on the dance floor. I told her I didn't know how to kiss and she said she wanted to teach me, so I said sure. She said I was actually a good kisser. Then the bar closed and the lights came on and she wanted to take me home and **** me (and this is after her giving up telling her name to me because I asked so many times and kept forgetting). But I was too shy to take it to the next level.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Look at all these ****ing normies in this thread having kisses and sex and ****. Get out normies. REEEEE


* *




In all seriousness though, congratulations. Haven't had a first kiss yet myself. #ForeverAlone


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats! 

I was 29 and didn't really enjoy my first kiss, but enjoyed everything around it and gained some confidence from that.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

it was nice, but I still struggle with confidence. including with females.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Look at all these ****ing normies in this thread having kisses and sex and ****. Get out normies. REEEEE
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Have to spread the social anxiety genes. Why else would there be so many shy people still around?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Have to spread the social anxiety genes. Why else would there be so many shy people still around?


Ahh yes. We must ensure a prosperous future for our kind. The socially anxious.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

My first kiss was when I was about 18 with some girl who just went around making out with every guy in the room. I didn't feel special or anything. Probably felt worse. Especially since I only got kissed once. And it felt like more of a mercy kiss.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats. 


HarmonicOscillator said:


> Would you guys say that your first kiss was a HUGE confidence booster?


I've never had a first kiss.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I felt nothing whatsoever during my first kiss. It was just flesh on flesh, and vaguely disconcerting as a result. I'm not sure why....

I guess I'm at least happy to have had my first kiss, lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ShatteredGlass said:


> I felt nothing whatsoever during my first kiss. It was just flesh on flesh, and vaguely disconcerting as a result. I'm not sure why....
> 
> I guess I'm at least happy to have had my first kiss, lol.


When was this?


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

First kiss was horrible lucky I was drunk cause I dont really remember. We were basically peer pressured into it. The 2nd was much better like out of a movie or something.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good for you.

First kisses on the lips are something I can only fantasize about.

Lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Good for you.
> 
> First kisses on the lips are something I can only fantasize about.
> 
> Lol.


How come you didn't kiss that one girl you went out with a few times?


----------



## CrashyBoi (Aug 10, 2018)

Nice dude! Haven't had my first kiss yet but I am in no rush


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Congratz. I was just glad it happened tbh...


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

My first kiss was with my neighbor when we were around 5 but I had my first tongue kiss with my gf when I was 10 or 11. I don't remember it doing anything for my confidence, I was very young and pretty confident back then.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

komorikun said:


> How come you didn't kiss that one girl you went out with a few times?


I started seeing a few red flags that made me not want to take things further with her romantically as things progressed, not to mention it started to feel very one-sided after a while... plus she and her parents were moving to a city further away due to financial reasons. I decided that it would be easier if we both started dating other people and just be friends/penpals.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Congrats to you!! 

Still waiting for my first kiss, unfortunately :lol
Reading all these first kiss stories are great though


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> When was this?


What an odd, vaguely accusatory question.

It was last year... April, or so. Yes, indeed I had my first kiss at 19 years old.

The guy I kissed is not a good person. I should've listened to the feeling, or lack thereof. I would've given anything to be able to kiss my professor later in the year, I still dream of it every now and then. Alas, kissing my boyfriend two weeks ago and yesterday only felt powerfully electric after the fact. Emotions are confusing and stupid. Maybe the scenes had some unspoken effect on me. Maybe the fact that I fear and dread homophobia like a deadly ailment tarnished the moments.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ShatteredGlass said:


> What an odd, vaguely accusatory question.
> 
> It was last year... April, or so. Yes, indeed I had my first kiss at 19 years old.
> 
> The guy I kissed is not a good person. I should've listened to the feeling, or lack thereof. I would've given anything to be able to kiss my professor later in the year, I still dream of it every now and then. Alas, kissing my boyfriend two weeks ago and yesterday only felt powerfully electric after the fact. Emotions are confusing and stupid. Maybe the scenes had some unspoken effect on me. Maybe the fact that I fear and dread homophobia like a deadly ailment tarnished the moments.


I like to ask short questions. You necrobumped the thread, so I figured it was recent and you had a story to tell. How old is your professor?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would get tested for mono and stuff like that. :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I like to ask short questions. You necrobumped the thread, so I figured it was recent and you had a story to tell. How old is your professor?


I see. My professor is 35. I'm largely over him, I think, but deep down I'd still love a taste of those lips. I don't think that's gonna change for a long time.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

My first kiss was from a drunk friend at a new year's eve party. He kinda just grabbed my shoulder and did it before I could react

Super romantic :lol


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

We watched with my friend when her aunt kissed her boyfriend and tried it. I think I still had milkteeth.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

No, it was not. It was with a ****boy and happened in a bathroom...Felt like getting tested after...Not fun


----------

